# Why I hate the 5D3



## thepancakeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually, it has nothing to do with the camera. But ever since it was announced, there seems to be no end of new trolls on the site, redundant threads, and a general negativity that did not exist previously. :-\

This used to be one of my favorite forums, but to be honest I find myself coming back less and less. What once felt like a place to have good discussions on gear, techniques, and general photography seems to have devolved to the same level of chaos as the rest of the internet. Maybe it's just because they did away with karma. 

Anyhow, just had to vent a bit. Now can we start talking 5D IV? ;D


----------

